# New X-Force 7 specs



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

I got my new bow last night,put on a TT rest,sights,nocking loop etc.In the dark it was difficult to see the arrow flight.On 20 yrds my fieldpoints and Tekan II 125gr shoot excatly the same.
This morning I did some tests with my Oehler with this results:
69lb 28''DL 472gr Easton 340 284ft/s = 84.55 KE
Belinda's X-force 26''DL 54lb 402gr Beaman 400 248ft/s =54.9 KE
Although the modules are 28'' I am sure the DL is .5-.75'' longer.
I promise to send pics this coming week.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

And this afternoon whe are going hunting.:banana::hello2::dancing: That bow is going to cut through the animals.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Elite*



Bushkey said:


> And this afternoon whe are going hunting.:banana::hello2::dancing: That bow is going to cut through the animals.



Bossie your and Stefan's Elite's has already proofed themselves.Most important is the driver


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I am not worried. I have seen your driving skills. You can drive blindfolded.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Good hunting boys, although by the time I type this Heidi has already scored! She is like the Brian Habana of bow hunting. You fellas better catch up.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Baie geluk met jou nuwe masjien Philip! Wys ons nou 'n foto man!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

Happy huntin boys.....

Spatan:cocktail:


----------

